# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What Nationality/Ethnicity is Everyone?

## Keddy

This came up in a conversation at work the other day, so I was wondering: What nationality/ethnicity are you? Or are you more than one? I'd be curious to see what everyone says  ::): 

Me personally, I'm mostly Irish-American, and a little bit Italian and Polish as well.

----------


## GunnyHighway

The lines are muddy for me. I was born in Canada and I consider myself to be half British and half Portuguese. My dad was born in England with French Canadian and British parents. My mom was born in Canada with two full Portuguese parents.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Nationality: American...I guess — I don't really personally identify as such just because I was born here.

Race/Ethnicity: African American, Irish, Native American, maybe other stuff. I generally just classify myself as a mixed breed.

----------


## L

100% irish

----------


## Antidote

Nationality - Australian
Ethnicity - 50% English, 50% Dominican.

----------


## Otherside

Nationality-British
Ethnicity-Half Scottish, half Cornish, but we don't really have them over here. You're basically just your nationality, since most people here have ethnicities that are pretty much nationalities.

----------


## SmileyFace

Vietnamese. French. Some kind of white.. not sure (mom didn't know her biological father).

----------


## Sagan

German/Irish

----------


## Skippy

Austrian (not Australian! I dunno why people ALWAYS mix that up! That's why we say There's no Kangaroos in Austria) and British. The latter because my father's dad was diff from the rest of the children (Wartime fling when my grandmother's husband was thought to have been lost) and he came from Manchester, so I have family in England I don't think I'll ever know exist.

----------


## enfield

whiiiiiiiiite.

i have zero idea where any of my ancestors came from on either side of my family and no desire to know. okay, i have some idea, i know it's from europe.  would it be cool to claim i was polish? maybe, if i could locate poland on a map. but to me it's all just europe (i know how to point to that) and there's no meaning to me in any further subdivisions.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Nationality: Brazilian
Ethnicity: Italian and portuguese

----------


## Chantellabella

Ah merrrrr i can!

But we in Ah merrrr i caaa are so different that I'm really New Orleanian which is vastly different than people from Utah and Maine. 
We're pretty close to being like people from New York, but without the buildings and subways...............too much water for subways.
We're fishing, shrimping, partying, drinking, eating, cooking, family kinda people.

And we talk funny. 

But I'm also a mutt................... Spanish, French, Irish and German..............all coming through the Canary Islands, so we are considered Creole Islaneos with Cajun Flavoring. 

Oh wait....


Does Martian count?

----------


## Otherside

> Ah merrrrr i can!



I'm sorry, what?

----------


## SmileyFace

> I'm sorry, what?



Ahh merrr i ca = America
Ahh merrr i can = American

lol

----------


## Otherside

> Ahh merrr i ca = America
> Ahh merrr i can = American
> 
> lol



I know, I was just mucking around with Chantty and trying to work out if she'd banged her head at some weird New Orleans festivale thing or something...or whatever goes on in New Orleans, I dunno, I'm British.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I know, I was just mucking around with Chantty and trying to work out if she'd banged her head at some weird New Orleans festivale thing or something...or whatever goes on in New Orleans, I dunno, I'm British.



OH lol woops...yes, maybe she did have too much fun there

----------


## Rawr

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: Caucasian & Native American as far as I know. 


The Native sure as hell doesn't show in me like it does the rest of my dad's family though.  
I believe I have the facial structures cause of how broad my face is but that's about it.

----------


## Chloe

I was born in Scotland so I consider myself a Scottish person, my mums full Scottish (from the southerland clan as well so pretty pure as far as I know) and my dad's British with some possible southern/Irish or welsh history in there

----------


## Tinkerbell

2nd generation American.
My dad was full German, my mom is half Bohemian and half Norwegian.  I love the gypsy part of me.

----------


## life

im half  Scottish and half English

----------


## metamorphosis

I am a mutt,  :;): . Basically 40% Irish, 40% German, about 15% Italian, and a small amount of Norwegian. These numbers are from asking as many relatives, as possible. So, it isn't 100% accurate
I was born, raised and live in the U.S.

----------


## James

Nationality: American, Ethnicity: Mutt.  I'm mostly French, with a little bit of Native American thrown in.  And probably some other things as well, I have no idea.

----------


## Yossarian

Canadian. 
3/4 Honky + 1/4 Native.

----------


## toaster little

I feel like I'm kind of boring now  ::(:  lol

If you tell people you're 100% Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc, then you don't really talk much about your ancestry.

I wish I could say something like 1/4 Irish, 1/4 Italian, 1/4 French, 1/4 German.  I made that up btw.

----------


## Rawr

> I feel like I'm kind of boring now  lol
> 
> If you tell people you're 100% Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc, then you don't really talk much about your ancestry.
> 
> I wish I could say something like 1/4 Irish, 1/4 Italian, 1/4 French, 1/4 German.  I made that up btw.




Don't feel boring. lol I feel boring only knowing I'm Caucasian & Native. Usually when I tell people I have Native in me they're like "Doesn't everybody? Besides. That only meant your ancestors raped Natives". -___-

----------


## Jazz

nationality : American =)

Ethnicity : Salvadoran. El Salvador best known for MS 13 and pupusas =p shoot i want a pupusa now! if you've never tried it, i recommend it =)

----------


## Hexagon

I'm, unfortunately, american. My ethnicity is bland. A lot of white british, and my maternal grandfather emigrated from Ireland some hundred years ago. On my father's side, mostly southern european.

----------


## Otherside

> I was born in Scotland so I consider myself a Scottish person, my mums full Scottish (from the southerland clan as well so pretty pure as far as I know) and my dad's British with some possible southern/Irish or welsh history in there



Scottish People!  :boogie: 

Na, just glad to see another one here. Scottish Mum, Cornish Dad. About as far apart as you can get in this country.

----------


## nothing

It means absolutely nothing to me, I'm not a fan of allowing nationality or ethnicity to define a person. I'm a mix of British, Swiss, German and Scot, but it isn't important at all. Not even a little.

----------


## Sagan

I'm quite a mix. But MOSTLY Irish and German. That's all I really know. I have freckles. In the sun I burn and peel  ::(:

----------


## Blushy

Native American (Cherokee), German and Scottish.

----------


## hmj93

I'm really into Genealogy (I've even worked as a Genealogist for a couple of years), so I love knowing what other people's family backgrounds, both ethnic and just general family stories are.  ::): 

I have to start first with the fact I've never met my dad but from what my mum told me, was that he was 100% Welsh. My mum, well my Gran was Welsh and my Grandad, he had/has a Welsh father and a 'Channel Islander' mother. My Great Grandmother, she hailed from Guernsey, Channel Islands and she has mostly an unknown ethnic background but I managed to follow up a few branches of her ancestors and found she had English and French ancestry, with the rest of her family branches left unanswered.

To summarise, I am 7/8ths Welsh and 1/8 'Channel Islander'.  ::):

----------


## Daniel

I'm 100% norwegian.

----------


## Member11

Australian and Caucasian, I'm very boring  :Tongue:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

The majority of me is Russian ::):

----------


## fetisha

african american with a chinese last name? (I could say I'm chinese also but I need proof I have chinese in my family.)

----------


## stuck1nhead

Im Caucasian and I guess I would be a American. But I would be more considered a third culture child since I moved and travelled overseas a lot. I want to keep travelling.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldTheSea

About 90% Polish and a little bit of Polish Roma Gypsy or "Cyganski." I was born in Poland but I live in the US.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I'm obviously white but it's not really clear the ethnicity.  Even my great-great grandparents were all born in either Canada or the US and certain lines came here in the 1700s.  So after being here for so many generations and intermixing with other European ethnicities, the family history becomes forgotten.  

I have a very incomplete genealogical chart.  On it I see many English surnames (multiple sides), a few German surnames, and 1 Norwegian surname.  My dad's mother came from Quebec so obviously they were most likely French.  Apparently when my paternal grandfather got drunk, he'd call his wife an Indian.  So I think she was maybe 1/8th Canadian Indian.  

So I would guess that I'm 25% French, 25% German/Austrian, and 40% English/Welsh/Scottish.  My dad suspects that some of the German and French side was Jewish but who knows.  He's sort of paranoid and believes various conspiracy theories.  

I don't think I'm Eastern or Southern European since they came to the US after 1880 for the most part and all my family was in the US before then.

----------

